# Blackberry / Grape Concentrate Help



## TonyM243 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking for some advice on a recipe I am thinking of making, for a 3 gallon batch. I am not a fan of wine with a strong/heavy blackberry flavor, so am trying to make a blend.

5 lbs Blackberry (Frozen from last season)
3 Cans Grape concentrate
1 cup chopped golden raisins
3 Campden tablets
1.5 tspn pectic enzyme
suger to about 1.10 specific gravity (not sure whats best?)
water to make about 3.5 gallons must

I also have access to some fresh peaches, if that wouldn't be getting too many ingredients.

Any thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## wines just fine (Jul 17, 2009)

That sounds a lot like what I hope to make, as soon as the blackberries start to ripen here. (Which should be in the next couple of weeks.) Except I'll probably use more blackberries and try to get the sg to about 1.095 to start.

I'll also be using grape juice but not the frozen one.

You'll want to use raisins that don't have oil added.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TonyM243 (Jul 19, 2009)

The batch is in the secondary and will be topping up and checking acid level today or tomorrow. I ended up having an SG of about 1.085 and nearly 4 gallons of must. I think you are right about the more blackberries if you want to have a stronger flavor, but I wasn't looking to have a strong blackberry flavor and initial tastings indicate I won't. 

I checked the Sun-Maid California Golden Raisins box and saw that ingredients included Sulfer Dioxide as a preservative....hope this is not a problem. 

The ferment went very fast. The SG was 1.003 after only 4 days when I put it in the secondary.


----------



## wines just fine (Jul 20, 2009)

That shouldn't have any effect. The ones I have are called Sun Maid Natural California Raisins and the sole ingredient listed is California Raisins.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2009)

The golden raisins do have sulfites to protect them from browning so they look as good as they taste and if you had a good ferment then there is no problem.


----------

